# DTivo w/E-swcript: Freezes and jams LAN



## taekwondodo (Mar 9, 2007)

has anyone seen this - for no apparent (pattern not recognizable) reason, my Enhanced HDVR2 freezes up and starts jamming the LAN. It's happened a couple of times while I was watching it and the screen just freezes. Can't turn it off, change channels, etc... just frozen.

when it does this, the router's t/r LEDs (it's wired to the router) goes buzerk - and internet access for all the PCs in the house through the router comes to a crawl. 

I Also cannot access the Tivo (HTTP or Telnet) when it is in this stated.

I have to physically unplug the HDVR2 to get it working.

Any ideas? It also won't record during this spasm (and it's missed some of my wife's recordings )... That's when I decided to "escalate" for help


----------



## bikerdude (Dec 9, 2004)

Same exact thing happens to me on only one of my two Dtivos maybe once a month or so. Unplug and let reboot fixes it. I usually reboot the router and switch at the same time just to be safe.

No clue why this happens.


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

I had this happen. Turned out the USB network adapter on the TiVo was failing.


----------



## spnewman (Feb 14, 2007)

I have this also happen to my HDVR2 also. None of the other DVR's though.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

One of mine has done this a couple times, but hasn't for a long time. I have no idea what fixed, other than maybe I reloaded the latest enhancement script.

The only issue I have is one of them would get stuck on the powering up screen on a scheduled reboot. Since we've been watching that one again (TV was broken, used the TiVo to record and MRV the content) all is fine in TiVo land for me!


----------

